# Post Photos of your chicken lights.



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Im a big fan of chicken lights and Im sure many plowsite members are too. Show off your rigs with some chicken lights.

Heres mine

My s10 Blazer





And the truck I spend most of my time in when it snows


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is my rig.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

What do you consider "chicken lights"?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Why are they called chicken lights?...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

inquiring minds want to know !


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Confused as well... Marker lights?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah...what? LOL

i have some extra marker's on my Excursion.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I think it started with chicken hauler(trucks hauling chickens to processing) putting lots of extra lights on their trucks? Now it just seems a fad, alot call them BBR's (billy big rig'rs) that over do the lights. Some are good, sometimes it's too much. To each their own. I have a couple extras on my trucks. Its basically a trucker term.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Too much????


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

xgiovannix12;1820801 said:


> I think it started with chicken hauler(trucks hauling chickens to processing) putting lots of extra lights on their trucks? Now it just seems a fad, alot call them BBR's (billy big rig'rs) that over do the lights. Some are good, sometimes it's too much. To each their own. I have a couple extras on my trucks. Its basically a trucker term.


That makes sense.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

maelawncare;1820808 said:



> Too much????


Yes, too much indeed!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It started with chicken trucks and basically was a status or financial symbol, I think. It was to show you were doing very well and could afford to spend money on a bunch of silly lights.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Bought 10 clear lens amber LEDs. I like that they blend in a little better during the day.



















These are the lights I replaced that have amber lens's and filament bulbs. In addition to sticking out too much, they dated the truck. They would look better on an older truck.


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

maelawncare;1820808 said:


> Too much????


looks like Vegas to me


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Not the best but better then nothing... I had the truck running so the smoke screwed both pictures.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

only a driver knows what chicken lights are .....LOL


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

. .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

1 of my rigs


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

wilsonsground;1910701 said:


> 1 of my rigs


Rollover??


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Swerved for a chicken crossing the road....


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

JTVLandscaping;1910858 said:


> Rollover??


No idea why its upside down or how to fix it


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

wilsonsground;1910701 said:


> 1 of my rigs


Sorry about your accident.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

jimbo64;1910907 said:


> Sorry about your accident.


what accident, the picture just upside down look at it


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

wilsonsground;1910909 said:


> what accident, the picture just upside down look at it


Uh...hes joking...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JTVLandscaping;1910858 said:


> Rollover??


Spinner was broke.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Easy way to get all the salt out to say the least


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Present incarnation of chicken lights. Wonder when Bird will chicken up his ride?


----------

